# Fly Tying



## laptop100 (Jun 2, 2007)

I do a lot of fly tying! I was wondering, what is the best patter of all time?

Thanks for your responce


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Tough question to answer. I have favorites for different species of fish, for different times of year, for different types of water (stillwater vs. streams), etc. Do you have a particular species of fish in mind?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Woolly bugger.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I could probably go with the woolly bugger. Haven't tried but I guess I could tie up 3/0 and bigger for pike and muskies given the right materials.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

The ROYAL WULF


----------



## quackingtim (Jan 7, 2007)

Depends what you are fishing for. For smallies, I like the tube jig fly.










For stripers, I like puglisi style streamers.


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

FOR TROUT - ALL HAIL THE WOOLLY BUGGER


----------



## iceman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

Depends... for pike and bass i really like the grizzly & white wooly bugger. For trout i use the rubber-legged hare's ear. And for attraction i use a lightning bug. It has a lot of tinsel on the abdomen, a beadhead and peacock herl for the neck.


----------



## Beckie (Feb 13, 2009)

_Hello, I am new to fly tying. I am 42 years old and have been a stay at home mom for over 24 years. My youngest just turned 18 this past Jan.
I was raised around hunting and fishing but being the only girl I was not allowed to play with the boys.That really stunk becouse we lived at Coopers Rock,WV wich has one of the best trout stream in WV. We also have the Trout Pond at Coopers Rock. I learned alot about cleaning and cooking fish and wild game but never really got to do it myself.
As a mother of 4 boys I have learned alot and have gotten all of them into hunting and fishing. We mostly bass fish and catfish.
I have always wanted to learn how to fly fish. A good friend of mine is taking a fly tying class and asked if I wanted to join. I talked to my boys about it, they ALL laughted at me. They say that I am too OLD to go back to school for anything.Needless to say I was very upset.  
I told my friend about what happened. They were very upset too. So their answer was to pay for my class and they bought me a starter kit.
I was very nervous at our first class. But within just a few minutes I was HOOKED!! :beer: 
I am very excited about learning to tie flies and anything else I can learn about it. 
I am recently seperated after 18 years so needless to say money is tight for me right now. I would really appricate any information on web sites that offer free info. on tying. I look forward to hearing from anyone and everyone.  Beckie  _


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Adams


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

For Trout....

Dry Fly.....Adams
Nymph.....Pheasant Tail
Streamer.....Wooly Bugger


----------



## rockthief (Apr 5, 2008)

Beckie said:


> _Hello, I am new to fly tying. I am 42 years old and have been a stay at home mom for over 24 years. My youngest just turned 18 this past Jan.
> I was raised around hunting and fishing but being the only girl I was not allowed to play with the boys.That really stunk becouse we lived at Coopers Rock,WV wich has one of the best trout stream in WV. We also have the Trout Pond at Coopers Rock. I learned alot about cleaning and cooking fish and wild game but never really got to do it myself.
> As a mother of 4 boys I have learned alot and have gotten all of them into hunting and fishing. We mostly bass fish and catfish.
> I have always wanted to learn how to fly fish. A good friend of mine is taking a fly tying class and asked if I wanted to join. I talked to my boys about it, they ALL laughted at me. They say that I am too OLD to go back to school for anything.Needless to say I was very upset.
> ...


good for you. You will have more fun than you can even guess at.


----------



## D'sman (Apr 22, 2009)

For trout, here's my favorite.

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff19 ... cks/PT.jpg


----------



## Jimmie's Pop (Mar 29, 2009)

Saw this and couldn't resist. You're having a greatest fly question and the hare's ear nymph isn't in it. I like the pheasant tail, but if I have one fly in a trout stream, it's a hare's ear size 12-22. Should cover everything, a little dab of flotation on the dorsal if there's a hatch. Fish won't bite on an Adams if there isn't a hatch.
Everywhere else, for all other species it's the Woolybugger. Works on everything.


----------

